# New to this forum!!!!



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

let you know i'm new to tha board. Its good to come onto a British Forum rather then those american ones, anyways keep up the good work, does anyone think musclechat will ever get as big and populur like its UK rival muscletalk ?


----------



## themule (Feb 26, 2004)

Welcome to the board Cobra, i am sure everyone on the board will be pleased at your comments, enjoy the forums.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

welcome to the board cobra.

musclechat will indeed oneday.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

TheCobra said:


> does anyone think musclechat will ever get as big and populur like its UK rival muscletalk ?


 :lol:

well considering its recent popularity was due to 1 guy who they decided to kick off the site for reasons that only steve knows, i really can't see this place getting any more popular than it is, a few new guys have already stopped posting here and i'd expect others will soon follow, any hope musclechat had of challenging muscletalk has gone along with their MVP! why would anyone bother posting here when there is much better knowledge and advice given out over there

so to answer your question no... musclechat will never be that popular


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2005)

Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

welcome to the board bro


----------

